# attention duck hunters-duck blind ideas



## gundog3664 (Feb 19, 2010)

I just got some new land to duck hunt this year, mostly flooded rice and corn fields, a little timber. anyways we just got permission to hunt it for this year and need some help comin up with a duck blind idea. i dont have the money right now to get any metal or fancy material right now just wanna try to get somthin to work for this season, mabye just build a wooden one and tie corn stocks all around it. 

anybody got any ideas or pictures, anything would be great.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

hog wire and brush it with oleander,....if you use corn stalks, some Barney Fife GW is going to accuse you of baiting the area


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

Tee posts, chicken wire and a bunch of ornamental grass cuttings, the kind that are 5' clumps you see in flower beds. Lace the stems into the chicken wire at home then roll it back up for transport. The covering doesn't need to be packed full, as you'll want to be able to see through it. 5 tee posts will be enough. 4 corners and an opening to enter uses the 5th. 2 or 3 guys can hunt in an 8 ft. long blind.


----------



## gundog3664 (Feb 19, 2010)

BonMallari said:


> hog wire and brush it with oleander,....if you use corn stalks, some Barney Fife GW is going to accuse you of baiting the area


even if theres no corn in the stalks?, so if you wanted to do that you would have to buy the fake stuff.


----------



## gundog3664 (Feb 19, 2010)

thanks alot guys i woulda never thought of using chicken wire and stakes


----------



## clent586 (May 29, 2010)

I use cornstalks all the time. I have had GW's come step in my blind on lake shores and mention how great the stalks blend in. It does not have the corn still attached. Just my $.02. If you are hunting on the fringe of the corn just stick a swamp seat in there to sit on.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

gundog3664 said:


> even if theres no corn in the stalks?, so if you wanted to do that you would have to buy the fake stuff.



especially in a corn field , because its considered as not normal agricultural procedure to flood a cornfield...flooding a rice field ..yes... a cornfield ..no..comes under the heading of manipulation of crops for the intent of attracting waterfowl

disclaimer : not a GW , just hunted with game biologists more than once


----------



## Joseph Kendrick (Mar 19, 2010)

If you don't have any corn visible on the blind the GW is not gonna say a word. Build you a simple wood skid blind a 4x8 sheet of plywood and some 2x6 treated skids are a simple build. In fact there are some plans on the internet that shows you how to build a pvc pipe frame to go on top of the skid. You should be able to build one for less than 100 bucks. Now if you tell me where your lease is we will set up some blinds that you can hunt if we are not using them. LOL


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

Don't forget to build your blind in the area of the field where the sun's not in your eyeballs all morning long and situated so that most of the wind comes from behind the blind if ya' can..Alot depends on when you'll hunt the blind, and windy nasty days, your field should be busy..


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

BonMallari said:


> especially in a corn field , because its considered as not normal agricultural procedure to flood a cornfield...flooding a rice field ..yes... a cornfield ..no..comes under the heading of manipulation of crops for the intent of attracting waterfowl


So does this mean if a corn field floods I shouldn't be sitting there in my boat in the middle of it?
Because I've had that happen several times on one farm that I have permission to hunt. Makes for a great day of duck hunting.
Joe


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Here are some picture of two blinds I just built on my place:


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Here's a temporary blind framework. First, using a scissor type small tree cutter I cut a bunch of 5-6' river willows at a friend's place. Using a hammer and a piece of closed-end pipe, holes were punched in the ground, upright willows were placed in the holes and each was tamped in. Next, using inexpensive bailing twine, willows were lashed together as cross supports or angular ones for strength. The cutter was used to remove excess lengths. 

Using waterproof 600 Denier universal camo fabric (less the $2 a yard x 60") the total cost was less that $10 (counting the twine). It is easy to zip tie bundles of cut cover on the sides or roof. The roof can be folded back or brought forward. I sat (under the roof) in a driving rain storm during teal season and kept dry. It is sturdy, functional and inexpensive. 

The real test will be next week when I return to the Mississippi River. The recent floods will have engulfed this framework. Hopefully, no floating logs tore it out. If so, it will only take about 30 minutes to stick new willows in and build another. 

*"willow pole blind'*


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Desire Dogs said:


> So does this mean if a corn field floods I shouldn't be sitting there in my boat in the middle of it?
> Because I've had that happen several times on one farm that I have permission to hunt. Makes for a great day of duck hunting.
> Joe


No of course not, but purposely flooding a cornfield MAY be considered manipulation...I tried to hunt a WMA that had just been harvested with whole cobs of corn on the ground and the GW told me he would fine me for hunting in a baited area...but hunting next to a grain silo is ok , on an adjoining property is ok..

all I'm saying is that I am not going to give some GW that is ticket happy any reason to write me up...unfortunately in the field they can be both judge and jury...I plan on hunting a cut barley field next week...

I'll leave the wonder bread at home


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

BonMallari said:


> I tried to hunt a WMA that had just been harvested with whole cobs of corn on the ground and the GW told me he would fine me for hunting in a baited area...but hunting next to a grain silo is ok , on an adjoining property is ok..


That reminds me of an "almost" hunt a few years back. I had been watching geese land into a field that they usally don't feed in. This field was right along a main highway and very visible. The next day, after a night of snow, we were there setting decoys when we discovered why the geese had been coming there. There under the new snow was shelled corn!!! It was about 8" deep and a 20' wide circle. Needless to say we left very quickly.
We later found out the farmer had picked some bad corn. Moldy or somthing and had dumped it there. I'm sure that would have resulted in a ticket or 2.
Joe


----------



## Danno (May 11, 2006)

Bamboo works wonderfully.


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

If you go to a Tractor Supply(or any agriculture supply that carries them) near you they usually carry hog panels. They are about 4'x16'(maybe 5'x16' also) sections and have 6"x6" squares or heavy wire. They are easy to bend or shape into a blind or coverings for a blind. I usually attach native vegetation to these with black zip-ties. They give you enough cover but you can also see through them. You can even make panels that can drop away when you're ready to shoot. 

If you can find the ones that are bent a little or damaged in the stack the manager at Tractor Supply will sometimes discount them. I have bought them for as low as $10 each.

BHB


----------



## tom (Jan 4, 2003)

You mean like;









Get a couple of old wooden pallets to put down so that you don't sink up to your butt in the mud. Some T stakes and some chicken wire for a frame and you have the makins' of a nice duck blind. Brush it any way you like, the ducks don't really care. It's a great excuse to do that pruning around the yard that you have been putting off all year.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

You can use corn stalks to camo you blind. Just take off the corn. the geese and ducks are eating the corn not the stalks.
________
Gay Old


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

BonMallari said:


> No of course not, but purposely flooding a cornfield MAY be considered manipulation...I tried to hunt a WMA that had just been harvested with whole cobs of corn on the ground and the GW told me he would fine me for hunting in a baited area...but hunting next to a grain silo is ok , on an adjoining property is ok..
> 
> all I'm saying is that I am not going to give some GW that is ticket happy any reason to write me up...unfortunately in the field they can be both judge and jury...I plan on hunting a cut barley field next week...
> 
> I'll leave the wonder bread at home


You are not allowed to fllod the water with corn. BUT you can flood your corn with water. We have more then a couple flooded coarn impoundments in Maryland and they are all perfectly legal.
________
Male Advice Dicussion


----------



## CMRR&GC (Apr 3, 2010)

Go to the local hardware store and by a bunch of 1.5 PVC pipe, T's, 90's and 45's.....
Get some maize, brown, green and black spray paint....
Go home and cut and design a couple of configurations to piece the thing together then paint the ends/fittings in a manner such that you can replicate the designs in the field in the dark....example paint fittings a solid color then paint the ends of pieces that go in those fittings the same color. Once you have fittings and ends painted paint the rest of the pipe your base color and stripe it for camo. Throw it all in a duffel bag. Go cut some cane or stalks and wrap in a bundle.

If you spent a little time in the garage designing the thing you now have a blind that is light enough to carry over your shoulder, can be set up in different ways for different conditions and numbers of hunters, can be set up and moved anywhere the ground is soft enough to push/hammer the pipe in, and fits on your 4 wheeler or in the back of your truck. Sturdy enough you can leave it out a while if needed cheap enough you don't care if it breaks.

Give me a machete, a rubber hammer, and 15 minutes and I have a blind anywhere I want. It'll cost you about $40


----------



## jkell14 (Mar 12, 2010)

It is perfectly legal to hunt a flooded cornfield. If it were not there would be tens of thousands of tickets written for people hunting flooded crops other than corn. Think about the amount of people that hunt flooded soybeans, milo, corn fields.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

jkell14 said:


> It is perfectly legal to hunt a flooded cornfield. If it were not there would be tens of thousands of tickets written for people hunting flooded crops other than corn. Think about the amount of people that hunt flooded soybeans, milo, corn fields.



You are correct to the most extent


> A hunter may hunt any migratory game bird:
> 
> * over standing crops, standing flooded crops and flooded harvested crops;
> * at any time over natural vegetation that has been manipulated. Natural vegetation does not include planted millet. However, planted millet that grows on its own in subsequent years after the planting is considered natural vegetation;
> ...


However there are also provision in the Federal laws like this



> A hunter may not:
> 
> * hunt migratory birds with the aid of bait, or on or over any baited area;
> * hunt over any baited area until 10 days after all baiting materials have been removed;
> ...


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Just because there is food there doesnt mean it is bait. Biat is when the crops have been manipulated. that is not normal farming practice. you can have corn cobbs and corn around your blind as long as it was from normal farming practice.
________
AIRSOFT RIFLES


----------



## gundog3664 (Feb 19, 2010)

where im huntin it gets flooded every year from the white river.


----------



## duckhuntingfool (Oct 8, 2010)

gundog3664 said:


> thanks alot guys i woulda never thought of using chicken wire and stakes


We have driven up a fence post at each corner and tied rope end to end tight. Zip tie cat tails or whatever your natural cover is there to the rope. 20 bucks and some of youre time you have a blind.


----------

